# Hiromoto AS Kanji looks like crap?



## Dave Martell (Jan 8, 2018)

If you've had a Hiromoto AS thinned & etched by me and the results left a washed out looking kanji, like seen in the pictures below, I have a fix for you! :cool2:




















It's an easy thing to do. although you'll need to order a product, but the results should be worth the small expense. 

Shoot me a PM (or email) and I'll share this tip with you. :thumbsup:
_(I have my reasons for not posting this online - thanks for not asking!)_

Dave


----------

